# Bosch multix



## redwood (Dec 5, 2007)

OK, I've decided to look into getting one of these and I have no idea what I will use it for. I do a lot of differnet remodeling tasks. Current project for example. 2000 sq. ft. ipe deck, all new windows and doors, all new hardi siding, drywall, wood flooring, tile flooring, ect.

My question is, there are different models available. I'm assuming the only differences are the number of accessories and in one case the case. I'm not looking to throw money out, does if make sense to buy one of the more expensive kits, or stay with the base model and buy accessories as needed.

Which accessories do you use?

Thanks


----------



## Gary H (Dec 10, 2008)

I would go with the Fien, and stock up on blades. The chaulk scaper is one of my most used tool on the Fien.


----------



## jessrj (Mar 30, 2012)

*Bosch Multimax*

I agree with Gary H. You can't go wrong with the Fein. It does cost more but it is a better tool. Bosch comes in second but If you go with the Bosch stay away from the cordless model.


----------



## TBFGhost (Oct 9, 2008)

jessrj said:


> I agree with Gary H. You can't go wrong with the Fein. It does cost more but it is a better tool. Bosch comes in second but If you go with the Bosch stay away from the cordless model.



 I use the Bosch and Fein side by side at work. The Bosch is every bit as good minus the tool-less blade change. If you don't know what you will be using it for you can look at this too ways.

Buy the basic kit to start with and try to figure out what you need as you go, or get the big kit so you have all the options open to you.


----------



## TBFGhost (Oct 9, 2008)

O and this deal is impossible to beat.

http://www.cpotools.com/factory-rec...html?start=2&cgid=bosch-reconditioned-multi-x


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

I've gotta agree with TB on this one. Fein is not really much better when you get down to dollars and cents. They are both great tools. I like the Fein quick change, but I am a Bosch man, so Bosch all the way.

I also agree not to waste your time with the cordless model. It is pretty useless for contractor work. If the HO needs one and likes cordless, it is the tool to go with, but for serious work, stay away!


----------



## Young_Buck (Jul 19, 2009)

The new bosch has a tool less blade change, and a bigger motor. It's the beans.

Make sure it's the MX30, not the MX25.


----------



## EthanB (Sep 28, 2011)

My two favorite uses for the multitools are detail sanding and drop cuts although I still grab the jigsaw for drop cuts a lot out of habit.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

Stay away from the cordless versions no matter what brand. They are useless and have hardly any power. The Bosch ain't fein ain't hardly any different. Both now come with tools blade change and both have the same capacitys for what they handle. It's more to do with what color you prefer now than what's better. The fein does feel more solid in your hands but that don't mean much performance wise.


----------



## Brian Peters (Feb 2, 2011)

Young_Buck said:


> The new bosch has a tool less blade change, and a bigger motor. It's the beans.
> 
> Make sure it's the MX30, not the MX25.


Just got the MX25 a couple a months ago...maybe I shoulda had more patience! Anyway I love this tool, and to Redwood, don't worry you'll find plenty to use this thing for!


----------



## Young_Buck (Jul 19, 2009)

I really like my bosch cordless. Most of the things I pull it out for, it's got plenty of go.

I might change my mind if I bought a corded version. :laughing:


----------



## redwood (Dec 5, 2007)

I'm not really seeing the mx30 anywhere. Amazon has 1 model, but delivery is 2-4 weeks


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

I think the Fein will out last them all, if that means anything to you.


----------



## Young_Buck (Jul 19, 2009)

Try this: Boschtools.com

Click the "buy now" link, and it should show you some retailers.

It's a new product, and amazon is slower than death sometimes.


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 17, 2008)

i originally bought the rigid cordless. less than a year old and the trigger needed to be re soddered. plus one dead battery... i bought the corded bosch a couple months ago but havent cracked it out yet.. waiting the rigid to totally die


----------



## Young_Buck (Jul 19, 2009)

I used a coworkers rigid before buying my bosch. I think it performed about as well, but the rigid is just fragile.


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> I think the Fein will out last them all, if that means anything to you.


I think that the Bosch will last just as long as the Fein.


----------



## jhark123 (Aug 26, 2008)

anyone know if the mx30 takes the same blades as the cordless? If so, this is what I have been waiting for.

Oh, and the cordless isn't too bad as long as you have 8 batteries :thumbup:


----------



## KnottyWoodwork (May 23, 2010)

Young_Buck said:


> I really like my bosch cordless. Most of the things I pull it out for, it's got plenty of go.
> 
> I might change my mind if I bought a corded version. :laughing:


While it doesn't have the grunt of the corded models, I grab for my cordless almost every time.


----------



## spurry29 (Mar 10, 2012)

I have had the fein for about 5 years and use it on a daily basis. I have used the Rockwell, porter cable, dremel, and the fein. The fein is hands down the best of these four. You can't go wrong with the fein. I was in my local Lowes a couple weeks ago when I saw the dremel multimax on clearance, so I got my buddy in contractor sale to look into it. They only had the display left so he sold it to me for 20 bucks. It doesn't compare to the fein for every day use, however it does have one attachment that none of the others have; a coping saw attachment. It took some practice but I love this thing. It will only fit on the dremel. The adapters won't work with it.


----------



## TBFGhost (Oct 9, 2008)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> I think the Fein will out last them all, if that means anything to you.



based on?


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

spurry29 said:


> It took some practice but I love this thing. It will only fit on the dremel. The adapters won't work with it.


It fits on the Ridgid JobMax


----------



## jhark123 (Aug 26, 2008)

spurry29 said:


> I have had the fein for about 5 years and use it on a daily basis. I have used the Rockwell, porter cable, dremel, and the fein. The fein is hands down the best of these four. You can't go wrong with the fein. I was in my local Lowes a couple weeks ago when I saw the dremel multimax on clearance, so I got my buddy in contractor sale to look into it. They only had the display left so he sold it to me for 20 bucks. It doesn't compare to the fein for every day use, however it does have one attachment that none of the others have; a coping saw attachment. It took some practice but I love this thing. It will only fit on the dremel. The adapters won't work with it.


Could you post a link?

ETA: Is this it: http://www.amazon.com/Dremel-MM720-...ref=sr_1_2?s=hi&ie=UTF8&qid=1333222946&sr=1-2


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

jhark123 said:


> Could you post a link?
> 
> ETA: Is this it: http://www.amazon.com/Dremel-MM720-...ref=sr_1_2?s=hi&ie=UTF8&qid=1333222946&sr=1-2


Yea that's it:thumbsup:


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

well that looks like it could come in handy somewhere:thumbsup:


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

TBFGhost said:


> based on?


THeres no doubt that fein makes a better quality tool in my eyes. Just the feel alone makes me think the fein will out last the Bosch let alone their track record of the MM. I watched a show whe they were in the place were they we're being made. I was well impressed with what went into putting the fein together and the detail they went into to make sure they were put together well. No idea if Bosch do the same though.


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

BCConstruction said:


> THeres no doubt that fein makes a better quality tool in my eyes. Just the feel alone makes me think the fein will out last the Bosch let alone their track record of the MM. I watched a show whe they were in the place were they we're being made. I was well impressed with what went into putting the fein together and the detail they went into to make sure they were put together well. No idea if Bosch do the same though.


There's no doubt, however you don't know anything about the Bosch other than the subjective "how it feels". Don't know, but I need more than someone's feeling to make a judgement like something is without a doubt a better quality tool.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

TBFGhost said:


> based on?


Fein's track record for one.



TNTSERVICES said:


> There's no doubt, however you don't know anything about the Bosch other than the subjective "how it feels". Don't know, but I need more than someone's feeling to make a judgement like something is without a doubt a better quality tool.


You don't have to cry just because someone hurt your bosch boy feelings.....


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> Fein's track record for one.
> 
> 
> 
> You don't have to cry just because someone hurt your bosch boy feelings.....


Sure I like Bosch. Don't think I was crying about anything. I thought I just asked for more than his feelings to convince me it is a "better quality tool (without a doubt)". Even though he admitted that he doesn't know what goes into making the Bosch, or really having much experience using it.

I own a Rigid. It was bought for my by a customer. Once it dies I am undecided, but am leaning towards the Bosch. All of the reviews (you know, those that actually use it daily, not just FEIN fan boys like yourself), and they state that there are only a few differences. One is weight (the Bosch weighs a little more), and blade change, which the MX30 is now equal.

Power is pretty much the same and Bosch (as a whole), and Bosch has a pretty good track record on power tools). So again, I am just asking for how is it *without a doubt *a better quality tool.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

There can't be that many factories in the world making these vibrators, for all I know the Fein is the same as a Bosch, Rockwell or Mastercraft.

All I know is I bought the Fein and have since spend 10x its value in blades and the price wasn't significant.

Now I have access to the secret club of Fein owners. :laughing:


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Yeah, why spend all that money on a bosch, just go get the HF one.

Nothing I have bought from bosch in the last 5 years, is still around and working for me.

Someone stole my old MM last year, it had to have been 15 years old and still worked like new. 

I would rather buy something one time versus buying the same thing 3 or 4 times over the same lifespan.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

> I would rather buy something one time versus buying the same thing 3 or 4 times over the same lifespan.


That use to be my attitude until expensive stuff started breaking and I realized I could buy new stuff faster than waiting for my expensive stuff to get fixed...but that's a whole other rant!


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Inner10 said:


> That use to be my attitude until expensive stuff started breaking and I realized I could buy new stuff faster than waiting for my expensive stuff to get fixed...but that's a whole other rant!


Tell Hilti to get their crap together.:laughing:


----------



## spurry29 (Mar 10, 2012)

Inner10 said:


> There can't be that many factories in the world making these vibrators, for all I know the Fein is the same as a Bosch, Rockwell or Mastercraft.
> 
> All I know is I bought the Fein and have since spend 10x its value in blades and the price wasn't significant.
> 
> Now I have access to the secret club of Fein owners. :laughing:


The fein is definitely not the same as the Rockwell. I have the fein and dremel, my father has the Rockwell, and one of our employees has the porter cable so I have used them all. In this group the fein is miles ahead. Another employee is in the market and is torn between the fein and Bosch. I am hoping he gets the Bosch so I can try it. I have many other Bosch tools and am very happy with all of them. As for the cost of the fein blades, I bought the adapter for the dremel, Rockwell and Bosch blades. ($5 or so ) These blades are much cheeper, and its not like the fein Blades last very long.


----------



## jhark123 (Aug 26, 2008)

Warner,

Have you ever used a supercut?


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

Really guys it don't take a lot to know the MM is a very good tool. I would rate the build quality and feel to be very close to what I have found festool gear to be. Until the Bosch has been about for as long and has the track record the fein has then my money will still be spent on the fein. I'm sure the Bosch is nice but as nice as the fein no one really knows yet. Hopefully the Bosch corded is put together better than the cordless model. 

If the quality of the bosch is anything like the last few tools I have bought from them then I'm unsure.


----------



## r4r&r (Feb 22, 2012)

http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B004XQVC9A/ref=redir_mdp_mobile?ref_=pe_90910_23326480_pe_epc_dt4


----------



## carpentershane (Feb 9, 2009)

Here is another vote for the FEIN. You can't beat German engineering. I have used a couple different models of MMs and when I went to purchase one, I did not vacillate- Went out and bought the FEIN. I bought the real basic kit for $200.


----------



## redwood (Dec 5, 2007)

carpentershane said:


> Here is another vote for the FEIN. You can't beat German engineering. I have used a couple different models of MMs and when I went to purchase one, I did not vacillate- Went out and bought the FEIN. I bought the real basic kit for $200.


And here I thought that Bosch was a german company, as well.


----------



## RichVT (Feb 28, 2009)

Bosch blades get high marks in the tests that I have seen. That combined with the new quick change feature would make me seriously consider the Bosch (if I ever need to replace my Fein).

- Rich


----------



## TBFGhost (Oct 9, 2008)

BCConstruction said:


> Is no one using them imperial blades. Noticing everyone's paying silly prices for blades but so far I don't think I have paid more than $12 and that's for the best ones they do. They seem to last much longer than the fein blades and are half the price on some of the blades.


I used some Imperials from a local yard...I disliked them, they seemed dull and burned alot.... I am a MUCH bigger fan of Oshluns and Versa Tool

Despite what the negative reviews on the Bi-Metals say, I have had nothing but good luck. I have used about 12 Jap Blades and 16 metal ones over the course of the last 6 months or so. I really find no difference between the Oshlun and Versa Tool on the bi-metals, but the Oshlun Jap blades are better.

If you look back through the posts you will see a post where I talked about my own personal test where I put the Oshluns Head to Head against the Versa-Tool Blades.

http://www.amazon.com/Oshlun-MMA-10...E9OU/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1333486117&sr=8-3

http://www.amazon.com/Oshlun-MMA-01...O0OS/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1333486117&sr=8-2

http://www.amazon.com/Versa-Tool-Bi...ref=sr_1_7?s=hi&ie=UTF8&qid=1333486289&sr=1-7

http://www.amazon.com/Versa-Tool-4-...ref=sr_1_5?s=hi&ie=UTF8&qid=1333486329&sr=1-5


----------



## jessrj (Mar 30, 2012)

BCConstruction said:


> Is no one using them imperial blades. Noticing everyone's paying silly prices for blades but so far I don't think I have paid more than $12 and that's for the best ones they do. They seem to last much longer than the fein blades and are half the price on some of the blades.


I don't really like the imperial because of the blade thickness and they seem to smoke more, I am intrigued be the titanium coated bi-metal, have you used those?


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

Yep the titaniums are the only ones I have used from then. No burning yet with them and they just keep going and going. They do sell the non titanium ones but I think they are about $8-9 each blade.

I really don't mind the fein blades and they seem ok but it's just the price of them. The titanium ones def last much longer than the fein ones. Only down sides the thickness of the imperial blades but I don't use the tool for anything where I require a cut that thin. I'm not even sure under what conditions you would need a thinner blade over a thicker one. There's a little more material waste when cutting but that's a non issue again for me.


----------



## TBFGhost (Oct 9, 2008)

thinner blades need to cut less material, less material means a faster cut with less mess and less heat.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

TBFGhost said:


> thinner blades need to cut less material, less material means a faster cut with less mess and less heat.


I don't find them any slower at cutting than the fein ones even though they are a tad thicker. They seem to plunge cut straighter cuts into hardwoods better then the fein blades but that could be to do with the thickness. The fein has more than enough power to use the imperial blades. I don't think I would use them on a cordless model though. I'm sure that extra thickness woud cause lack of power on them. Even the Bosch blades didn't work very well with the cordless bosch.


----------



## TBFGhost (Oct 9, 2008)

BCConstruction said:


> I don't think I would use them on a cordless model though.


Yeah, when I owned a Dremel Multi-Max I found that the thicker blades where just way too much blade for it. LOL.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

jessrj said:


> Heres the deal. You will probably love any brand Multi-tool. When you need one its the only thing that will work, and if you haven't used one before you'll wonder why you didn't buy one sooner As far as the accessories: for the most part you will use the blades for cutting wood. I have a Fein Kit with lots of accessories. I use the blades 98% of the time. Every now and then I need a scraper and every now and then I need the detail sander. I would buy the smaller kit, if you need another accessory then go buy that accessory.


Do you think one of those tools would work better than a jigsaw for rough cutting composite decking around handrail posts? (the railing I usually use have a post sleeve so the cut doesn't need to be too clean.) my concern is how dense so of these composites are.


----------



## jhark123 (Aug 26, 2008)

^ no. unless you need to plunge/flush cut, use the jig saw


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

Californiadecks said:


> Do you think one of those tools would work better than a jigsaw


The JobMax has a jigsaw head for it:whistling


----------



## KellyD&B (May 4, 2009)

TBFGhost said:


> O and this deal is impossible to beat.
> 
> http://www.cpotools.com/factory-rec...html?start=2&cgid=bosch-reconditioned-multi-x


Thanks for this. Just ordered one.


----------



## F&M BUILDERS (Mar 6, 2012)

In my opinion, ROCKWELL is a good buy. I have been using it on a daily basis for about a year or so and have had no problems. I had a PC and it only lasted a month. Not sure about fein or bosch,havent used either. ROCKWELL blades last fairly decent too, their diamond blades are awsome for grout removal.


----------



## jessrj (Mar 30, 2012)

Californiadecks said:


> Do you think one of those tools would work better than a jigsaw for rough cutting composite decking around handrail posts? (the railing I usually use have a post sleeve so the cut doesn't need to be too clean.) my concern is how dense so of these composites are.


Probably not, jig saw will probably cut faster. You can try it but the only way it will even come close is with a sharp blade. Most likely the jig saw will be a better tool for the job


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

F&M BUILDERS said:


> In my opinion, ROCKWELL is a good buy. I have been using it on a daily basis for about a year or so and have had no problems. I had a PC and it only lasted a month. Not sure about fein or bosch,havent used either. ROCKWELL blades last fairly decent too, their diamond blades are awsome for grout removal.


I had a Rockwell and found it quite handy. When I got my Rigid JobMax I retired the Rockwell, simply for the convenience the Rigid offered in multiple attachments.


----------



## redwood (Dec 5, 2007)

So I picked up the basic bosch model. I've had it 3 days and used it on 2 of them. I almost used all the blades that came with it, as well.

I used the grout blade to take out a little thin set that had creaped up, prior to grouting. I could have used my grinder and it would probably have been faster, but it did work.

Today, I used the scraper to take care of some PL squeeze out, it worked great.

The best use though was I had some ipe overhangs that I had to notch back to the riser, to accomodate the base board wrapping down the steps. The hardwood blade worked awesome. I'm not sure how I would have done it otherwise, certainly not as clean or quick. I guess that I would probably have notched the baseboard. This was much easier.

Thanks to everyone who has been pushing these multi tools.

Say, what attachment would you use to cut outets and boxes in hardi plank siding?


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

redwood said:


> So I picked up the basic bosch model. I've had it 3 days and used it on 2 of them. I almost used all the blades that came with it, as well.
> 
> I used the grout blade to take out a little thin set that had creaped up, prior to grouting. I could have used my grinder and it would probably have been faster, but it did work.
> 
> ...


I use old blades which I cut theeth into to cut into drywall, hardie and cbu etc etc that way as they dull just notch some more teeth into it quickly.


----------



## jessrj (Mar 30, 2012)

BCConstruction said:


> I use old blades which I cut theeth into to cut into drywall, hardie and cbu etc etc that way as they dull just notch some more teeth into it quickly.


I agree, the hardi will burn up a new blade in a hurry. Use an old blade


----------

